

Justify rulings of the FISA court - mattkrea
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/justify-secrecy-all-rulings-fisa-court/rd6rkrrJ

======
joewallin
All these rulings should be public. The judge should have to sign their name
to each one. The court should be an adversarial court like every other.

